# Choosing between UAE & Qatar



## che_engg (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello Folks:

I am a newbie to this forum. I have offers from both UAE & Qatar. Packages are benefits in both the countries are pretty comparable. I like the industry /work field slightly better in Qatar than UAE. However, I heard the social life is much better in UAE and don’t know much about Qatar. I am pretty sure somebody in this forum had to go through this dilemma i.e. choosing between the countries. Any insights that will help me make a firm choice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## omomoh65 (May 31, 2013)

I looking for an IT jobs in Qatar, Dubai or bu Dhabi. Is there any help from someone?


----------



## Northeast (May 21, 2013)

che_engg said:


> Hello Folks:
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. I have offers from both UAE & Qatar. Packages are benefits in both the countries are pretty comparable. I like the industry /work field slightly better in Qatar than UAE. However, I heard the social life is much better in UAE and don&#146;t know much about Qatar. I am pretty sure somebody in this forum had to go through this dilemma i.e. choosing between the countries. Any insights that will help me make a firm choice would be helpful. Thanks!


If the package, benefits & allowances are similar, I would choose UAE over Qatar just cuz of the social life.


----------



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

Qatar can be boring as hell from what I heard. Also Dubai is a much more of a international city than Doha. UAE is also much larger and has lots of things to do there from mountains, deserts, beaches, Camping, Parks etc... you name it. Qatar totally lacks all that because it's just a flat desert land


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

che_engg said:


> Hello Folks:
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. I have offers from both UAE & Qatar. Packages are benefits in both the countries are pretty comparable. I like the industry /work field slightly better in Qatar than UAE. However, I heard the social life is much better in UAE and don’t know much about Qatar. I am pretty sure somebody in this forum had to go through this dilemma i.e. choosing between the countries. Any insights that will help me make a firm choice would be helpful. Thanks!


Currently in Qatar for 3 months now and spent a couple of years in UAE 07-09.
arriving here via Egypt & Bahrain, I cannot think of anything where there is an advantage here over Abu Dhabi. My wife would definitely prefer to be back in AUH.

You certainly have much more options on the leisure side with UAE,
As a western expat I would give (relatively) UAE 10/10 & Qatar 6/10, but then again everyone is different
rgds


----------



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

^ this is my rating for the gulf region

Qatar 4/10

Kuwait 5/10

Bahrain 5/10

Saudi Arabia 6/10

Oman 7/10

UAE 8/10

Uae is defiantly the best place in the region


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a 50/50 possibility we'll have to move for my husband's work this time next year. We won't know for sure until next March, but at least we'll already be back in Egypt when we find out. 

We've been looking at our options with UAE, Qatar and KSA. We're 90% sure UAE is probably where we'll end up for a lot of the same reasons some have listed in this thread.


----------



## Northeast (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone know the work culture in RASGAS ( I.e. is it relaxing or cut-throat? Also, please shed some light on their overall general benefits package ( on basic pay, allowances etc...) for an engineer with 13 yrs of experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## Malik100 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi
yes social life more attractive in Dubai but you need to have some friends there.I been Dubai and Abu Dhabi few times and I found Dubai more rich in social life.You could go by car or by air for a weekend there.
regards


----------

